# Space Coast, Central Florida



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Just bought a 13' Brute Force 750 and I'm looking to get into riding again, anyone in the Space Coast area want to get together and go for a ride sometime?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I will once I get out there towards the end of the summer. Transferring to port canaveral 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome, sounds good!


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

if you have facebook might wanna meet the group NE Florida ATV. they are riding every weekend. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/198682883665261/


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

im in st lucie always looking for new people to ride with, or ride in general.


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Audible Silence said:


> if you have facebook might wanna meet the group NE Florida ATV. they are riding every weekend.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/198682883665261/


Thanks! I will check this out!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm out here now, well technically I'm at sea but stationed in canavaral


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i believe this is pretty close to you. just found out about it.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

What is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

the link i posted, maybe you can see it on mobile. try this.

 44th annual pumpkin run in samsula florida - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

